# DCC decoder for Atlas trainman RS32



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm thinking of picking up an HO Atlas trainman RS32, which comes as DC with an 8-pin socket for dcc.

I don't need sound, just good (soundless) control.

Does anyone have the RS-32?
If so, which decoder did you use?
How were the results?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You could use any HO NEC or Digitrax decoder with the
appropriate 8 pin plug. Likely you would want a
small plastic enclosed unit instead of a printed
circuit board. They may be an easier 'fit'. The higher priced decoders offer additional lighting and other controls.

Don


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

OK, more questions:

I see "9-pin" decoders like this one:
http://www.lombardhobby.com/Digitrax-HO-Short-Harness-Mobile-Decoder-p/digdh166ps.htm

But... there are only 8 actual "pins". Seems to be "a ninth one" on a secondary connector to the decoder's circuit board, see instructions posted here:
http://www.digitrax.com/products/mobile-decoders/dh166ps/#lightbox[product]/0/

Can I use a so-called "9-pin" decoder on a locomotive circuit board that has only 8 pins on it?

If so, any additional steps or precautions to be taken?


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

J.Albert1949 said:


> OK, more questions:
> 
> I see "9-pin" decoders like this one:
> http://www.lombardhobby.com/Digitrax-HO-Short-Harness-Mobile-Decoder-p/digdh166ps.htm
> ...


You then need a nine pin to eight pin adapter. You would plug the nine pin decoder into the adapter, then plug the eight pin end into the locomotive.


----------

